# Cedar Creek Lake gives up a 50



## jackieblue (Mar 5, 2019)

Out fishing with Mr. Mitchel Stein and he lucked up on this 50# blue cat.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 5, 2019)

WOW! Looks like it swallowed a water melon. If you can share without giving away any secrets, what kind of set up was used?


----------



## gnappi (Mar 7, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> WOW! Looks like it swallowed a water melon. If you can share without giving away any secrets, what kind of set up was used?



My bet is a small goat for bait, and a winch


----------

